# Benny Loves Sticks



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny loves to eat sticks and twigs when we're outside. He doesn't get sick from them, but it is a little gross. Does your cockapoo eat sticks too?


----------



## Tucker325 (May 26, 2009)

Tucker used to when he was a puppy but that cost us around $600 so we try not to let him anymore


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Is there any way you keep him from eating sticks? Or do you just try to keep them out of the yard?


----------



## Tucker325 (May 26, 2009)

Well if he has one we make him drop it and tell hi to leave it and he leaves it pretty well.


----------

